# Sock KAL Planning Thread



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry I've been away. Issues.

I read all my PMs and I'd like to open it up to the board.

Socks KAL starting let's say 8/15. We can do it like we did last time Mon & Wed or switch to Tue & Thur with an optional weekend thread that I put up on the Fri of each week.

Since socks are small....I'm thinking we can do a couple of patterns and techniques.

I'd like to see us do a DPN (single sock), Magic Loop (single sock on circulars) and a 2 @ a time on circular needles (last).

That way during the KAL we try all of the techniques and we can pick which sock technique we like the best. 

I ordered a couple of sock books for my iPad that I want to check out. 

What I'd like to see you guys do is list some of your favorite resources and books on the different techniques then we can use this thread to decide which are the best resources and books to use for the Socks KAL.

I'll be checking in a few times a day. But tonight I gotta get some rest so you won't hear from me until tomorrow.

So have at it ladies and gents....what sock technique books do you like?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm anxious to be part of this - please let me know when you have determined what needles and yarn to have on hand fr the project. I'd like to learn DPN's, magic loop, travelling loop, and double circular. Doing two at a time would be fun also either top down or toe up --- although I hear that toe up is the way to go to be sure the fit is perfect....thanks for leading this. More sock addictions ahead!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a book out that covers 3 different ways to do sox. Can't remember name right now... SO]meone out there know the one? It has MAGIC Loop, 2 circulars.]and, I think, toe up two at a time. Would be a great KAL given the popularity and addic]tiveness of sock.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Please count me in. I like using dpn's and an easy pattern!


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

I've only done DPNs and have one sock done on two circulars so I'd be very interested in this. Thanks.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Haven't been here all that long so I am totally clueless on how the KAL works, but would like to participate. What does one do to become a part of the activity? Thank you


----------



## johink24 (May 25, 2011)

Let me know when you start the KAL. I love doing the 2 @ a time on circulars method.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I ready to attempt socks, so count me in. I have the teach yourself sock book because I'm visual. I also have two at a time guide


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

please count me in. i have done 2 needle socks and used dpns as well so i am wondering about the other types of making socks. it would be a challenge so please count me in.


----------



## djtomist (Jun 2, 2011)

I am very new to this group and would love to learn more on making socks...I have made one pair and have another started! Would you please explain what a KAL is and do I need to do anything else to join? Thanks...Love this forum!


----------



## craftdiva (May 7, 2011)

I would love to join this KAL as well. I love making socks. I have only used the dpns though. This would force me to try the other methods.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

djtomist said:


> I am very new to this group and would love to learn more on making socks...I have made one pair and have another started! Would you please explain what a KAL is and do I need to do anything else to join? Thanks...Love this forum!


KAL - is a knit-a-long that someone sets up as the moderator and then sets up cerain dates/times for all the participants to either chat viat the Knitting Paradise website in a separate topic chain or through Skype or Gmail video chatting. This one is still being formed sto keep looking at this topic for more information.


----------



## tamara60 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would like to participate. Not sure if I will have enough time, working full time and working on my masters degree, but would like to learn other techniques for making socks. I have only made one pair for my grandson on dpn's called the treasure sock.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I use dbl pointed needles. I have tried and completed socks using the other method but found I had to constantly focus on what I was doing and that it took up more "space." For most of you that seems an odd statement, but my socks and gloves are my small projects that are portable and I can do sitting in a group or car. I have also made so many that I can do them while multi-tasking/listening at meetings, discussing things with hubby, or such.
I would be interested in your KAL, but like others here, I don't know what it is.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I myself love the magic loop method...What I do is cast on first sock, knit a few row, then on another needle cast on the second sock and knit a few rows..and just keep knitting back and forth, one sock then the other.... that is how I do my two at a time socks...I tried the other way on two circulars and it was frustrating kept getting my yarns tangled and just was not fun...this way no tangled mess and when I get to the heel I complete it on the first sock all the way thru to the gusset, then I do the second sock..then pick up and knit a few on one then the other...till I am done...two socks are done!!


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll join too. I only have the supplies for the DPN socks though so I am glad the others are after that . I love Ravelry and I think this is a great time to mention that I also love to scan the patterns that have been posted so I have seen quite a few sock patterns of all kinds even some for free. I also have the books Socks-a-la-Carte 1&2.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I have never done a KAL and am very interested. I learned DPN from a video and magic loop via youtube and class so this would be good for me. As for books, I just bought 2-at-a-time socks by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. All the socks are top down.


----------



## nwfl rose (Jun 10, 2011)

I am interested in joining the KAL for socks. I have never knitted a sock but found sock yarn on sale at Joann's a few weeks ago, so have the yarn. Count me in and I will look forward to receiving a supply list as well as dates. Thanks.


----------



## judistaton (Mar 5, 2011)

I am interested in the sock KAL. I love to knit socks w/ DPN, but want to try other methods. Let me know more as time draws near.


----------



## DonnaLucas (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd love to participate. Given a choice, I'd like to try 2 at a time, toe-up magic loop.


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

I would also like to do this kal but have never done it befor and do not know how it works


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Love to join..... I'm really brand new at sock knitting and have been trying to follow the Knitting Daily with Ann Budd KAL but am way over my head!! Love her book "Getting Started Knitting Socks" it has allot of great information. How do we learn more about the KAL?


----------



## knottynancy (May 18, 2011)

I would love to follow along, too! I don't have any sock books. With $$ tight right now I may just follow along for the info and then do it when I have the money.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I also want to knit socks-have a sock book and yarn and dp needles. I just do not have the courage to start yet! This might be what I need to get going-How do I sign up?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

xultar said:


> Sorry I've been away. Issues.
> 
> I read all my PMs and I'd like to open it up to the board.
> 
> ...


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

grfew said:


> I also want to knit socks-have a sock book and yarn and dp needles. I just do not have the courage to start yet! This might be what I need to get going-How do I sign up?


I understand how you feel. I was the same way. We had a video in our local library that talked me through the whole process. It really isn't as difficult as it looks. You can do it!


----------



## nonnie15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Count me in on this one. I would love to learn to knit the toe up socks, two at a time.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd like to give it try also.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I too am interested. I will keep an eye on this thread so I know what I need and when to start. This will be great fun as I've never done a KAL. Whhooo hooo...excitement!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Also if the start date is going to be Aug. 15, then I hope we have the info we need well in advance as I will be going on vacation out of the country on the 11th. I will have my laptop with me, so that's not a problem, but we are going to a very small island in Belize, no yarn or craft shops. I need to take everything with me. Socks, perfect for travel!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I too am interested. I will keep an eye on this thread so I know what I need and when to start. This will be great fun as I've never done a KAL. Whhooo hooo...excitement!


Glad to see you joining in Barbara Ann! Hopefully it will give me the courage I need also....doing to much reading and thinking and not starting anything!


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

My new favorite sock book is "toe up 2 at a time socks" by Melissa Morgan-Oaks. It is all toe up on one circular needle. My sock making light bulb has gone off and I have been bitten with the sock bug. 
I would love it be involved with any KAL. I find that Tuesday and Thursday would be best for me, so that I will see the reminder on Monday.


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

I am "self-taught" on the socks and love to make them on dp needles. I do two at a time by having two separate socks on four or five dps for the pair. Knit a little here and then work on the mate 

I would like to join the KAL. Thank you!


----------



## Sadiem (Apr 29, 2011)

Great idea. I am new to this site and have never participated in a KAL, sounds like fun. I have knitted one sock, currently working on the other......so I'm up for the challenge in the EST zone!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

HI...If you kept your initial responses you know I'm up for this. Tootsie on the West Coast...Oregon.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I've never tried a KAL, but it sounds like fun. Socks are my obsession at the moment.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

yes yes i'd like to be in on this one. i can't seem to get dpns or magic loop and sock patterns put me in a coma. but i love socks and want to know how to knit them. maybe with support (like not alone) i could manage.


----------



## ctknoll25 (May 10, 2011)

Perfect timing... am just now thinking that maybe, just maybe, I should challenge myself to knitting my first socks ever. Sounds like I'm not alone in wanting to learn, and learning seems to me to be way more fun with the support that a group can provide. Not sure how a KAL works, but please count me in. Thank you.


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd like to participate but work full time days so would only be available evenings and weekends. Have done socks on DPN's and toe up on circular. Want to learn two at a time on 2 circulars but can that be 'toe up' or not? I like fitting as I go. Anyway, let me know the plan.


----------



## now2knit (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd really like to be a part of the sock knitting. Thanks for offering this. Would like to learn toe up and all I have done is dpn, cuff down. Would also be interested in all information that would be shared. Thanks.


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

kay susan said:


> I am "self-taught" on the socks and love to make them on dp needles. I do two at a time by having two separate socks on four or five dps for the pair. Knit a little here and then work on the mate
> 
> I would like to join the KAL. Thank you!


This is my system,too. I've tried the 2 needle way and get ladders--same with magic loop. Love the Harmony DP's! I've never done a pattern since most of my knitting is in the car. I like to see the landscape.I'm in for the KAL. 
(Ps: I'm a Kay,too)


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

I'm in! I'll need to order stuff because I've never made socks and don't have DPN. I'm excited! Thank you so much for offering the KAL!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm anxious to be part of this - please let me know when you have determined what needles and yarn to have on hand fr the project. I'd like to learn DPN's, magic loop, travelling loop, and double circular. Doing two at a time would be fun also either top down or toe up --- although I hear that toe up is the way to go to be sure the fit is perfect....thanks for leading this. More sock addictions ahead!


I also would like to learn how to do socks!!
Johnna


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Would love to participate...but will be out of town for that middle week of August. How long do you anticipate the entire project will take? I've been knitting for many years...have only done a few pairs of socks, though...and would enjoy learning new techniques. How far behind do you suppose I will be if I miss the first several posts?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

count me in. I have a sock book one of the ladies on the forum said she uses it is "How to Knit Socks" Three Methods Made Easy by Edie Eckman .Please let us know soon what we need because it is 25 mi. to Hobby Lobby and Michaels and NO yarn shops at all I will most likely have to order what I need. Any day is fine with me.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

I would love to join in on the KAL. I must admit I am a little nervous as I haven't knitted socks since I was very young. I used to knit argyles for my father who didn't really like wearing them but would diplomatically accept them and then put them away in his drawer so as not to hurt my feelings.
I will wait until I see what it's all about and then make up my mind. Sounds like fun tho!!

God bless,
Barbara


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

charbuechner said:


> I myself love the magic loop method...What I do is cast on first sock, knit a few row, then on another needle cast on the second sock and knit a few rows..and just keep knitting back and forth, one sock then the other.... that is how I do my two at a time socks...I tried the other way on two circulars and it was frustrating kept getting my yarns tangled and just was not fun...this way no tangled mess and when I get to the heel I complete it on the first sock all the way thru to the gusset, then I do the second sock..then pick up and knit a few on one then the other...till I am done...two socks are done!!


This is how I do mine, too! I can't decide if I really want to try the 2 at a time on Magic Loop, seems you'd still have the problem of 2 balls of yarn tangling.

I think I'd enjoy this KAL but I've never followed a specific pattern, maybe it's time I learned!


----------



## esthernf'ville (Jun 26, 2011)

count me in 2, never done socks of any kind, sounds like fun


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I have made many socks on double pointed needles. I actually like the feel of the small needles in my hands, but I would like to learn the magic loop method for doing both socks at once and also the toe up method. 
Please count me in.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Count me in. I need to keep motivated to knit in this heat. A Sock Kal should do it. I've done all the types mentioned but seem to be stuck in 2 socks on 2 circs mode so it will be good to work on the other types for awhile. Thanks.
Peg


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

I have several books of sock patterns but once I found this free pattern from Knitpicks, http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Two_at_Once_Toe_Up_Magic_Loop_Socks_Pattern__D50631220.html, 
I don't use any of the books. This pattern is for magic loop but I use two circular needles. This pattern is more like a recipe than a standard knitting pattern and results in a custom fit using any decorative stitch for the instep and leg. No need to measure the foot or test gauge. All you need is yarn, needles, hands and feet


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm here!. Glad to see the interest. I'll be back later to read all the posts.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

craftdiva said:


> I would love to join this KAL as well. I love making socks. I have only used the dpns though. This would force me to try the other methods.


Exactly. Me too!


----------



## littlebit (Feb 24, 2011)

I would also like to join. However, I get mixed up on the time changes so when you set up the date and time, would you please let me know what time zone you are in so I can make the change to my time zone? I am on Mountain time because I live in New Mexico. Thank you. 
I have only done one pair of socks (on dps). I really enjoyed it and would love to learn the 2-at-a-time socks on circs.


----------



## iree522 (Mar 1, 2011)

Count me in I would like to learn some of these techniques as well. I've done socks wih the dpn's. Most interested in the 2 at a time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to Webs this afternoon, I'll have to check out the sock stuff (books, needles, yarn,) I'm in for some fun!!


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

charbuechner said:


> I myself love the magic loop method...What I do is cast on first sock, knit a few row, then on another needle cast on the second sock and knit a few rows..and just keep knitting back and forth, one sock then the other.... that is how I do my two at a time socks...I tried the other way on two circulars and it was frustrating kept getting my yarns tangled and just was not fun...this way no tangled mess and when I get to the heel I complete it on the first sock all the way thru to the gusset, then I do the second sock..then pick up and knit a few on one then the other...till I am done...two socks are done!!


That is how I do two at a time also. They work up quickly, and no second sock syndrome.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have Wendy Johnson's book on sock. Can't remember the name off hand, but it has different ways to do the heels and the toes. I love it. I have only made one pair of socks to date. I used 2 circulars. I do have all sizes of DPNs though. I also just bought myself a sock knitting loom. I really need to try it out. If I can ever get this darn cardigan finished.

I am looking forward to a sock KAL. I have never done the magic loop knitting. I don't have a circular needle long enough to do that. I tried to do two at once on 2 circulars. LOL Boy was I confused. Hopefully it will click this time.

Debbie J
Thread Knotter


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Very interested in sock KAL. Thank you for starting this. Will be so much fun.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I just learned to knit socks on dpn two weeks ago and I love it! I used this to learn: http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
and just did the dpn method. I've done three pair now and have more yarn ordered. I've never used a loop or anything else. I would love to do a KAL! I am new to this site but I am now obsessed with knitting, and I want to knit socks for all the family members for Christmas now. Please count me in! 
Rose in Vancouver, WA


----------



## EliceH (Jan 20, 2011)

I would love to participate. Am just finishing my first pair of socks on dpns and would like to learn the other methods. Hope the KAL can be held in the evenings because I work during the day (Eastern Time). Also need enough notice so I can get the yarn etc.!!


----------



## grannieof4 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just talking about learning two at a time socks.working on a pair of dbl.point needle socks right now,looking forward to participating in this kal.


----------



## littlebit (Feb 24, 2011)

RGlad said:


> I just learned to knit socks on dpn two weeks ago and I love it! I used this to learn: http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
> and just did the dpn method. I've done three pair now and have more yarn ordered. I've never used a loop or anything else. I would love to do a KAL! I am new to this site but I am now obsessed with knitting, and I want to knit socks for all the family members for Christmas now. Please count me in!
> Rose in Vancouver, WA


This is the one I used to make my first, and only, pair of socks! I absolutely loved it. I tried a couple of other patterns, but just didn't understand them.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would also like to join, but not sure if I can because I dont really know how it works and I live in the UK, AND I have never knitted socks. I would really like to learn the magic loop method if possible, but willing to give anything a trial.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> I would also like to join, but not sure if I can because I dont really know how it works and I live in the UK, AND I have never knitted socks. I would really like to learn the magic loop method if possible, but willing to give anything a trial.


Elaine, check out this site http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
it should help you to get started. If you need to, print out the steps or lessons one at a time. Remember it is a learning process. It took me a long time to learn to just knit. I think it took so long because I learned to crochet first and my hands wouldn't coordinate. I tried to crochet with the knitting needles. And I tend to do both tight.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou Debbie, I will be sure to go check out the link, thank you. elaine


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Ann Budd's book "Getting Started Knitting Socks". In there she shows how to knit a sock. She explains the dpns and the other needles to use. I started off with knitting socks on dpns when I was 10yrs old. I love to knit socks on dpns but have never learned how to do the Magic Loop thing. I am interested in this technique and learning the two at a time on one circular needle. Right now I am doing two at a time with two sets of dpns. BTW I prefer a heel flap sock for fit and knit from the cuff down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Me too. 


Schatzie said:


> Haven't been here all that long so I am totally clueless on how the KAL works, but would like to participate. What does one do to become a part of the activity? Thank you


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

The Sock Knitter's Workshop: Everything Knitters Need to Knit Socks Beautifully [Paperback]
Ewa Jostes (Author), Stephanie van der Linden (Author)

This is my absolute favorite for learning and for reference and I have a boat load of sock books! I ordered it from Amazon.com


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sistersuzy said:


> The Sock Knitter's Workshop: Everything Knitters Need to Knit Socks Beautifully [Paperback]
> Ewa Jostes (Author), Stephanie van der Linden (Author)
> 
> This is my absolute favorite for learning and for reference and I have a boat load of sock books! I ordered it from Amazon.com


Sorry, but I too have this book and it has a huge number of mistakes in it. There are erratas that had been posted for these but are no longer available off the internet. I wasnt able to download them and dont now know where to start looking for them.


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

Ann Budd just released a new book that is very good. It came in the mail last week.
Sock Knitting Master Class: Innovative Techniques + Patterns from Top Designers by Ann Budd (Jul 19, 2011)



5mmdpns said:


> I like Ann Budd's book "Getting Started Knitting Socks". In there she shows how to knit a sock. She explains the dpns and the other needles to use. I started off with knitting socks on dpns when I was 10yrs old. I love to knit socks on dpns but have never learned how to do the Magic Loop thing. I am interested in this technique and learning the two at a time on one circular needle. Right now I am doing two at a time with two sets of dpns. BTW I prefer a heel flap sock for fit and knit from the cuff down.


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

The Big Book of Socks: The Ultimate Beyond-The-Basics Guide to Knitting Socks [Paperback]
I really like this book and refer to it often. I knit about 2 pair of socks per month if I am not knitting on another project.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Are we supposed to buy sock books for the class? I don't even know what kind of yarn to buy! or needles! Hopefully, someone will let all of us know prior to the class?!?
Johnna


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sistersuzy said:
> 
> 
> > The Sock Knitter's Workshop: Everything Knitters Need to Knit Socks Beautifully [Paperback]
> ...


Thanks for the info! I use the book all the time but have not been smart enough to catch the mistakes! Or perhaps that is why some of my socks have come out with double toes and no heels! Just kidding!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## nancymain (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like this caught our attention-be fun to see all the different socks when they are done


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Would be interested in joining the KAL. I've made several pairs of socks and enjoy doing it with Magic Loop. I'd like to learn doing 2 at a time toe up. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love to knit socks. 

What is Sock KAL? 

How does one join this knit session? 

I can make socks with dpns and two circulars. I would like to learn Magic loop. But, more importantly, I want to learn how to knit two socks at the same time with circulars. 

I don't use technique books, just the pattern and YouTube videos. I did buy Cat Bordhi's book "Socks Soar on Two Circular Needles" to learn how to knit socks on circs; that was the extent of my use for that booklet.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know what KAL is but I have been knitting socks like crazy. Lov 'em. and I really want to learn magic loop, toe-up and two at a time. So I think I'm in. Just let me know what I have to do.
Regards,
Valerie


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

This is where I learned magic loop socks: http://verypink.com/2011/01/13/learn-to-knit-magic-loop-socks/

Besides - I love watching her knit. Just can't figure out how she goes so fast.


----------



## LaVerne (Jan 28, 2011)

This sounds exciting. I need to be challenged. I'm in the Eastern Standard time zone. My knitting teacher taught me how to knit a pair of socks on 2 needles and then I had to seam them up. I would like to learn how to do them on my circulars. Been knitting 1.5 yrs now. (whooooo) 
I'd like to try to do this.
Thanks


----------



## LaVerne (Jan 28, 2011)

Yikes. I was trying to put that picture in the little box thing on the left...like others have done. Whoops. And it so giMONGus. Aggggg. I am such a newbie.

OK. I got that picture off. Now I will actually go to the *directions* of how to use this site and try to put a picture in.


----------



## chancy (Jul 11, 2011)

i WOULD LIKE TO JOIN BUT I ALSO AM NEW TO THIS SO I DON'T KNOW WHAT KAL IS I ONLY DO SOCKS ON DPN


----------



## LaVerne (Jan 28, 2011)

Chancy: a KAL is simply a "knit A Long". Everybody tries to do the same thing on the same day at the same time. I'm sure the moderator will explain it better. (PS- I've never done such a thing, but Im game).


----------



## Cookie1957 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would love to be part of the KAL and learn to knit socks. Count me in.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KAL stands for Knit A Long. A project is picked to knit (in this case see the first post for the projects. There are three of them.) A time line is more or less set as to when you are to knit certain things. Like a sock would be broken down into cuff, leg, heel, foot, toe for example. If anyone gets suck at a certain point and needs clarification, they just post the problem and someone who knows the answer will post back. Usually the one who is running the KAL will answer but anyone can. The only rule is that there is no dumb questions, only the ones not asked. We are all here to learn something new, or do it just for the thrill of knitting the project. I see myself getting 3 pairs of socks out of this!!! (I love to knit socks. Was looking through the latest Mary Maxim catalogue and seeing such nice self-striping yarns!!) These are just some of the things about a KAL that I know from having joined in on some from another knitting site. The thing is to have fun while doing the KAL. If once you start the KAL, you find it is just not for you, then excuse yourself from the KAL and dont have any regrets. This isnt to say you cant come back and comment on things!! :thumbup:


----------



## chancy (Jul 11, 2011)

Count me in!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sistersuzy said:
> 
> 
> > The Sock Knitter's Workshop: Everything Knitters Need to Knit Socks Beautifully [Paperback]
> ...


I too have this book- and while it has many different toes, heels etc which is handy I too have found that it has mistakes. Jury still out on it's usefullness because of these. 
Also have the Socks-a-la-carte 1&2. Great for different toes, leg patterns and cuffs but for those able to knit socks. Gives some guidleines but probably not enopugh for those who don't feel confident. But enough for confident knitters and great for those already knitting socks. (1 is cuff down and 2 toe up).
While the KAL sounds fun time zones over here may be an issue- and really I don't need any encouragement in my addication!


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

I would also like to get in on this KAL. Have never made socks or been in on kal before. Time to try something new and sounds like fun. Also need to get supplies. Thanks Wendy


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

count me in. I have lots of time right now. I have two sock books--one has been mentioned already the Edie one. I'll look for the other one and let you know. Since I am out of work, I won't be able to spend alot, but maybe I can use the socks for Christmas presents or something like that!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

granny1 said:


> count me in. I have lots of time right now. I have two sock books--one has been mentioned already the Edie one. I'll look for the other one and let you know. Since I am out of work, I won't be able to spend alot, but maybe I can use the socks for Christmas presents or something like that!


What I am hoping for is that the KAL leader will post a link as to the pattern we can download and use for these socks. There are many freebies off the net and given economic hard times for many, it would be a shame for them to have to purchase a book or pattern for this. I am thinking that those who have sock books will be able to use them for their own references and then share their information/discoveries with the rest of us. ie. A K1P1 ribbing gives the most stretch but there are so many other pretty ribbings to do. I like the K2P2 but I have seen others with a twisted rib stitch.  :?:


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad to see all the interest in sock KAL! We had a great time doing Sweater KAL. I have NO idea on how to do sock, have been going to try them, need this kick in the butt to get going. Will be watching for details. Have looked for long circular needles inthe stores, and have not been able to find them. Perhaps will have to go on line to get them. I was hoping to get them at AC Moore when they have 50 per cent coupons.
Chags (Judy)


----------



## iree522 (Mar 1, 2011)

My very firs sock was done from the tutorial on www.cometosilver website. Turned out very well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost finished with my second pair of socks. Used 2 at a time, toe up socks, magic loop. Am loving it. The yarn does need to be separated at times, but doesn't seem to be much of a problem. The most time consuming part is if you have a mistake and have to frog, you have to frog back through all of the socks. I've had to do this several times lately! Still like this method. Figure you have to do that on DPNs as well.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great idea Xultar...I would suggest DPN's top down first, then toe up magic loop, last 2 socks at a time any method..
I would love something like that.

Camilla


----------



## bkworm8it (Jul 18, 2011)

I would love to join. I've made a couple of pairs of socks, using magic loop one needle and two at a time. However, but I'm all thumbs when I try DPN. They seem to fly out of my work LOL but I'm game to try.

I've made a few pair of socks but haven't yet managed a pair that fits my fat calf. They always fit nicely on the foot but the calf is either too tight or too loose they slouch ;( maybe this time I can get a couple of pairs that work!


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

xultar said:


> Sorry I've been away. Issues.
> 
> I read all my PMs and I'd like to open it up to the board.
> 
> ...


xultar:
I would love to be a part of this. Already have made socks, but could always use improvement. I am currently knitting a pair of lace socks from Wendy Johnson's "Socks from the Toe Up." She includes dpn's, magic loop, & circulars. Her instructions are very good. I am using 2 circulars, but have a sock on each one...not the way she teaches, but it keeps me from the "second sock syndrone." However, I first learned sock knitting (cuff down) from Ann Budd's "Getting Started Knitting Socks." She is such a good teacher! She now has a new book out called "Sock Knitting Master Class" with an accompanying 95 minute CD. I have just ordered it from KnitPick for about $16. They are having a summer book sale til August 15. Amazon has it for about $17 and all 7 reviews give it 5 stars. Also, I have found some very good instructions for sock knitting on "verypinkknits socks." Her illustrations are very close up. Hope this helps.
Betty


----------



## debensnorthrup (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, please let me know when this will start & what supplies I need. It would be an exciting adventure.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

bkworm8it said:


> I would love to join. I've made a couple of pairs of socks, using magic loop one needle and two at a time. However, but I'm all thumbs when I try DPN. They seem to fly out of my work LOL but I'm game to try.
> 
> I've made a few pair of socks but haven't yet managed a pair that fits my fat calf. They always fit nicely on the foot but the calf is either too tight or too loose they slouch ;( maybe this time I can get a couple of pairs that work!


This is an interesting point, anyone interested in doing special socks (e.g. wide calf or diabetic)?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I am interested in diabetic socks and how to make smaller ankles I have a size 8 foot and a size 6 ankle.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

My husband is Diabetic so woould be interested in that type of sock.

Barbara


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm interested in all kinds of socks and methods; so please count me in. Thanks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, in regards to "diabetic" socks, there are only a few things to keep in mind. Use a loose tension and go with the yarn that feels right for that diabetic. ie. if wool or wool blend cant be tolerated, then dont use wool. (I have diabetes and use acrylic yarns, and socks that I buy for myself are cotton.) Having said that, wool is the best to use for a diabetic in that they keep the foot dry, cool in the summer, and warm in the winter. The sock should be knit with thin enough yarn to provide a comfortable fit in his/her shoe. A lot of diabetics have lost the feeling in their feet due to the diabetes destroying the nerves in the feet. Also the color of the yarn may be an irritant to the skin so use a non-dyed wool yarn. I have been a diabetes educator in my past jobs. This is what I can recommend and it works. There is no magical pattern for a diabetic sock. I need to use a short ankle sock for myself. The important thing to also remember is for the sock not to bind/be too tight and there needs to be no seams across the top of the toes -- use the kitchener stitch across the very end of the toes. When knitting the sock use no knots in the yarn to join yarns. If there is a knot in the yarn ball, cut off the knot and rejoin without knots.  :thumbup:


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I would love to learn how to make a sock, I started a pair a week ago (two needle)and ripped it out cause I couldn't get the hang of the heel. Need help


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

The heel is the most fun part of the sock to knit! Just takes a little practice and patience!


Irene- New Hampshire said:


> I would love to learn how to make a sock, I started a pair a week ago (two needle)and ripped it out cause I couldn't get the hang of the heel. Need help


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Well. Looks like I will have tons of reading. I'm taking next week off, doctors appointments and stuff so I'll have plenty of time to read and set up plans for our KAL.


Thanks for those of you who posted tutorial links. I will use some of them for sure.

From what I'm reading is that Toe up on circulars is the way to go because of the ability to try on the sock as you go. I think that should be our official KAL. SO!!!! FAIR WARNING....If you are already proficient on 2 socks toe up on circulars consider yourselves DRAFTED as coaches.


Now, thanks to those of you who posted links to tutorials. I'd like to learn other methods too, so how about mini sock KALs for those of you who want to try socks on DPNS and 1 sock Magic Loop.

So for those of you with Sock DPN and 1 sock Magic Loop experience consider yourselves drafted too!!! As coaches for the mini Sock KALs on the other methods!!! 

I think we should call this a Sock Workshop, not just a Sock KAL. This is gonna be fun ladies! I purchased some books based on what I read in the thread and I also got a couple for my iPad. I'll post the deets on what I read in the books Friday.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Irene- New Hampshire said:


> I would love to learn how to make a sock, I started a pair a week ago (two needle)and ripped it out cause I couldn't get the hang of the heel. Need help


the heel is where I struggle too!


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

sistersuzy said:


> The heel is the most fun part of the sock to knit! Just takes a little practice and patience!


I totally agree! It's like magic, every time; you knit straight back and forth, but somehow, the heel "turns." I love it!

I mean, yeah, I know how the magic works, but it's still magic to me.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

So glad to see your post!!! Hope you are well.Looking forward to doing socks. I think I would like dpn s first..but I am easy and will try anything.Zultar did you enjoy sweater workshop?
chags(Judy)


----------



## Kathy15 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would love to knit socks on circular needles toe up. When will you post time of class and sock pattern so I can see if I can knit along. Thanks for starting class. Everyone on this bog is amazing and helpful.


----------



## iree522 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a wide calf, so that is of interest to me.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

In a KAL do we all need to be on at about the same time? I am in Central time zone and have a day job. I'm not sure how a KAL works. Just know I am interested. I started 2-at-a-time magic socks tonight - baby socks. Something small enough for me to finish before next year! LOL


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Chags said:


> So glad to see your post!!! Hope you are well.Looking forward to doing socks. I think I would like dpn s first..but I am easy and will try anything.Zultar did you enjoy sweater workshop?
> chags(Judy)


I feel the same , dpn s first but just looking to learn so much from everyone. Thanks for getting this started.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i'm game for any. i love the dpn's. The 9" circular, and i've just taught myself the 2 circular. Haven't done magic loop yet, nor 2 at a time or any of them toe up. So this will be a great learning experience for me!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Engteacher....Looks like no one has answered your question so I'll give it a shot. If I'm wrong, probably we'll both hear about it! On the Sweater KAL, we tuned in when we could...or wanted to. If I had a problem, I made sure to be there when the site was open, so to speak. If not, I read the thread, and usually someone was having the same experience...or a new one that helped me out later. We didn't need to be 'in sync' on the project. We all worked along at out own levels. With several sock knitting different methods, that might be a bit different but, I suspect, a project can be put on hold while we move on to a new one. Does that help...does everyone see it that way? And if not, what do you think will happen? Tootsie


engteacher said:
 

> In a KAL do we all need to be on at about the same time? I am in Central time zone and have a day job. I'm not sure how a KAL works. Just know I am interested. I started 2-at-a-time magic socks tonight - baby socks. Something small enough for me to finish before next year! LOL


----------



## bkworm8it (Jul 18, 2011)

For those of you with heel troubles. I found this video a while back as I kept getting lost in my wrap and turns and picking up. I'd have to rip the heel out over and over. This one is a short row heel but no wrap. I found it much easier as I don't have to figure out where my wrap went and if I actually did a wrap.

http://bellconcerts.com/boomerang-heel-demo-lifestyle-toe-socks-no-wraps.html


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I love knitting socks but I struggle with the kitchener stitch at the end of the toes. Is there an alternate close stitch anyone could suggest to me, or tell me the magic it takes to do the kitchener stitch correctly? I would really appreciate help on that so thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

RGlad said:


> I love knitting socks but I struggle with the kitchener stitch at the end of the toes. Is there an alternate close stitch anyone could suggest to me, or tell me the magic it takes to do the kitchener stitch correctly? I would really appreciate help on that so thanks in advance!


I love kitchener! It always amazes me how it leaves no trace, except those very corner pieces.

I just repeat the mantra; "knit purl, purl knit." Two stitches to each side, insert needle as the mantra tells you to. Probably clear as mud to anyone but me, but I love it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RGlad said:


> I love knitting socks but I struggle with the kitchener stitch at the end of the toes. Is there an alternate close stitch anyone could suggest to me, or tell me the magic it takes to do the kitchener stitch correctly? I would really appreciate help on that so thanks in advance!


Here is a link to the youtube kitchener stitch. There are a few video tutorials here. I have been doing socks and the kitchener stitch again and again, and even though I have all this experience, I still need the written directions each time I do this. 
http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=1h&oq=how+to+do+the+&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&q=how+to+do+the+kitchener+stitch+in+knitting
:thumbup:


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

I not only enjoy turning the heel, I like the kitchener stitch, too! They are challenges like puzzles. I fancy that they keep my mind sharp - please don't tell me otherwise!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> Engteacher....Looks like no one has answered your question so I'll give it a shot. If I'm wrong, probably we'll both hear about it! On the Sweater KAL, we tuned in when we could...or wanted to. If I had a problem, I made sure to be there when the site was open, so to speak. If not, I read the thread, and usually someone was having the same experience...or a new one that helped me out later. We didn't need to be 'in sync' on the project. We all worked along at out own levels. With several sock knitting different methods, that might be a bit different but, I suspect, a project can be put on hold while we move on to a new one. Does that help...does everyone see it that way? And if not, what do you think will happen? Tootsie
> 
> 
> engteacher said:
> ...


Thanks for the insight. I've taken online college classes and taught online classes and it was pretty much here's the assignment - check in with me before due date. Didn't know if kal would follow similar format. With school starting I will do well just to keep up, but I at least want to try.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes...I was a teacher too, so I know how life changes when Sept rolls around.


engteacher said:


> Tootsie said:
> 
> 
> > Engteacher....Looks like no one has answered your question so I'll give it a shot. If I'm wrong, probably we'll both hear about it! On the Sweater KAL, we tuned in when we could...or wanted to. If I had a problem, I made sure to be there when the site was open, so to speak. If not, I read the thread, and usually someone was having the same experience...or a new one that helped me out later. We didn't need to be 'in sync' on the project. We all worked along at out own levels. With several sock knitting different methods, that might be a bit different but, I suspect, a project can be put on hold while we move on to a new one. Does that help...does everyone see it that way? And if not, what do you think will happen? Tootsie
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooooh just got to share this new heel technique video with you Xultar....it is Cat Bordhi's NEW Smoothe Tomatoe heel turn...NO heel flaps or gussets to fuss with...VERY VERY KEWL...just a thought for the sock KAL






I just bought this e-book but NOT necessary to teach this technique..the video is crystal clear!

Camilla



xultar said:


> Well. Looks like I will have tons of reading. I'm taking next week off, doctors appointments and stuff so I'll have plenty of time to read and set up plans for our KAL.
> 
> Thanks for those of you who posted tutorial links. I will use some of them for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just checked out the video. Wow! This looks so easy!! i might actually be able to "turn" a heel without struggling!! LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oooooh just got to share this new heel technique video with you Xultar....it is Cat Bordhi's NEW Smoothe Tomatoe heel turn...NO heel flaps or gussets to fuss with...VERY VERY KEWL...just a thought for the sock KAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Camilla, I have watched this video many times several weeks ago. This goes along with the Lifestyle Socks pattern that is available for download by following the links in the video. Much like Silvers Socks, this is a guideline and not an actual sock pattern as the pattern is suggested by the knitter picks which ever pattern she chooses. This heel is good for socks done toes up or cuff down. Thanks for posting it as the sock KAL wasnt up when I was learning about the diagonal heels. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
http://www.k1p1design1.com/lifestylesocks This is the link for the Lifestyle Socks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are right...that is why I stated it is a "technique" for a heel turn not a complete pattern and looks like toe up.....avoiding the flap and gusset...but I am sure can be used for cuff down as well..I bought the e-book and if it is different for cuff down I will post.

I have made the lifestyle socks..also a kewl pattern.

Camilla



5mmdpns said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh just got to share this new heel technique video with you Xultar....it is Cat Bordhi's NEW Smoothe Tomatoe heel turn...NO heel flaps or gussets to fuss with...VERY VERY KEWL...just a thought for the sock KAL
> ...


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Can someone please help me.I seen a pattern on one of these sites It had a lovely dress with a pair of shoes.It was a mauve dress. I cant seem to find it. Thank you. It was knitted.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dor..you might want to post this request in main topic ..top left side click create a new topic...you might get a better response as this is mainly a thread about a sock KAL.
And sorry I have no idea of the dress you are speaking of.
Hope that helps.

Camilla



Dor said:


> Can someone please help me.I seen a pattern on one of these sites It had a lovely dress with a pair of shoes.It was a mauve dress. I cant seem to find it. Thank you. It was knitted.


----------



## LaVerne (Jan 28, 2011)

Please tell me what size circulars I should get for the Sock Workshop. I've only done a 2-needle sock on sz 1 needles - one at a time (and then had to seam them up). I've been wanting to do socks on circulars, so now is my chance. 
And, uh, what's a deet?
signed, the newbie.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

My guess? Details....


LaVerne said:


> Please tell me what size circulars I should get for the Sock Workshop. I've only done a 2-needle sock on sz 1 needles - one at a time (and then had to seam them up). I've been wanting to do socks on circulars, so now is my chance.
> And, uh, what's a deet?
> signed, the newbie.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess we have to wait to see what weight of yarn and what the pattern says for gauge before we get the needles. I dont know about anyone else, but I choose my needles based on those first two things. I likely wont have to buy any, because I have a stack of dpns.  I likely will have to get the circular ones because most of those that I have are larger than the sock ones.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

When you decide on the pattern, hopefully, the needle size will also be in metric. I'm not sure what a size 1 is and I don't want to get off on the wrong foot or needle as the case may be. 
Valerie


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

vgillies said:


> When you decide on the pattern, hopefully, the needle size will also be in metric. I'm not sure what a size 1 is and I don't want to get off on the wrong foot or needle as the case may be.
> Valerie


These are off my Universal Knitting Gauge device.
mm -- US -- Imperial (Canadian)
2.00 -- 0 -- 14
2.25 -- 1 -- 13
2.5 -- - -- 12
2.75 -- 2 -- 12
3.00 -- 3 -- 11
3.25 -- 3 -- 10
3.5 -- 4 -- 9
3.75 -- 5 -- 9
4.0 -- 6 -- 8
4.5 -- 7 -- 7
5.0 -- 8 -- 6

I doubt very much if we will be using that large of a needle so I am not posting any more of the sizes unless someone would like a specific size, they can ask me. The 2.5 mm size has no corresponding size in the US so you can use the #1 or #2 US in place of it.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> vgillies said:
> 
> 
> > When you decide on the pattern, hopefully, the needle size will also be in metric. I'm not sure what a size 1 is and I don't want to get off on the wrong foot or needle as the case may be.
> ...


Thanks for posting that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RGlad said:


> I love knitting socks but I struggle with the kitchener stitch at the end of the toes. Is there an alternate close stitch anyone could suggest to me, or tell me the magic it takes to do the kitchener stitch correctly? I would really appreciate help on that so thanks in advance!


I count. Odd numbers are the front needles and even numbers the back needles. But I also use halves so I do the first two 'purls' then 1, 11/2, 2, 21/2, 3. That is knit the front stitch (1), then the 'purl' for the front stitch (11/2), then then knit from the back needle (3), then 'purl' the back stitch (2 1/2) front stitch (3) then continue counting. This way I know whether I am doing a front or back needle next as I would forget with knit, purl but ususally keep the counting right.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> RGlad said:
> 
> 
> > I love knitting socks but I struggle with the kitchener stitch at the end of the toes. Is there an alternate close stitch anyone could suggest to me, or tell me the magic it takes to do the kitchener stitch correctly? I would really appreciate help on that so thanks in advance!
> ...


I, too have trouble with the kirchner stitch. I try to do a three needle bind off where I can. I am working through Elizabeth Zimmerman's Knitting Workshop. The Kirchner is part of the workshop. I hope I get it this time.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

xultar....I have just discovered another group of videos for sock knitting, the most comprehensive I have seen and has really close-up pictures. Also, you don't have to listen to a lot of useless "chatter" while the instruction is being given. The site is Knitfreedom.com. The instructor, Liat, is VERY good and you can choose any style sock, magic loop, dpn's, etc. Look at it if you have a chance.
Betty


----------



## dianeoney (Mar 6, 2011)

count me in --not new to socks but love KAL's....


----------



## LaVerne (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you, Betty - for the heads up about Knitfreedom.com. I'm going to check that out.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd also love to participate. I have a bunch of free patterns for socks that I can post the links to or upload - not sure if uploading them would be OK. I've done socks before, but only on 2 circs. I hate the idea of dpns, so this will be good to force me into using them... maybe I'll get to like them :roll: 

Count me in! If you want, I can email you the patterns or make the links available.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm in as well, if I get my current socks finished!


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Are we giong to be getting a supply list in mid August or is that when we are supposed to be starting our socks?


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Are we giong to be getting a supply list in mid August or is that when we are supposed to be starting our socks?


I have never done a KAL before and I am also wondering when we get directions? I need to go out of town if a book purchase is involved so I guess I will just keep checking this planning thread?


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

I have never done a knit along before I would like to do one please advise on what to do


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

They will tell us what book to get(buy/borrow from library etc.) and what materials we should have will either be in the book or they will post them. Then we will all get started and have fun. You might like Ravelry.com for KAL/CAL's because they have a lot of KAL Groups and each group is doing something different, so you get to pick your favorites. Our KAL will be a bit more hectic on this site because there is no real "group" we all just post on the newest Topic made for our KAL or continue with this page.


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Two at a time, two up, two circular needles. I like something with a pattern. Sounds like fun!

I read all my PMs and I'd like to open it up to the board.

Socks KAL starting let's say 8/15. We can do it like we did last time Mon & Wed or switch to Tue & Thur with an optional weekend thread that I put up on the Fri of each week.

Since socks are small....I'm thinking we can do a couple of patterns and techniques.

I'd like to see us do a DPN (single sock), Magic Loop (single sock on circulars) and a 2 @ a time on circular needles (last).

That way during the KAL we try all of the techniques and we can pick which sock technique we like the best.

I ordered a couple of sock books for my iPad that I want to check out.

What I'd like to see you guys do is list some of your favorite resources and books on the different techniques then we can use this thread to decide which are the best resources and books to use for the Socks KAL.

I'll be checking in a few times a day. But tonight I gotta get some rest so you won't hear from me until tomorrow.

So have at it ladies and gents....what sock technique books do you like?[/quote]


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm most interested in magic loop and [email protected] time in circulars. No favorite sock bock at this time.I just finished a pair of Kroy Stretch tube socks on DPNs; super easy with no heel shaping. I am now trying to finish a pair of Patons socks with variegated yarn; it has heel shaping and I am using a contrast colour for the heel; also on DPNs. I am now feeling like I should do a pattern. So I am definitely looking forward to this KAL.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been reading the books by Ann Budd, Getting started Knitting Socks and the Knitting Socks Master Class They have been very helpful and love the DVD with the Master Class book. Now I just need to get started. I have been waiting for the KAL to do my first pair and want to learn first on the basic sock using 4 needles. I then feel maybe able to move on to the different types.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> I have been reading the books by Ann Budd, Getting started Knitting Socks and the Knitting Socks Master Class They have been very helpful and love the DVD with the Master Class book. Now I just need to get started. I have been waiting for the KAL to do my first pair and want to learn first on the basic sock using 4 needles. I then feel maybe able to move on to the different types.


This is a tip I got from the LYS which I find useful. Try using 5 needles instead of 4 and you will findi it easier to handle and there it reduces or eliminates "laddering".


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I like Toe-Up 2-at-a-Time Socks by Melissa Morgan-Oakes and Toe-Up! Patterns and Worksheets by Chrissy Gardiner


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a tip I got from the LYS which I find useful. Try using 5 needles instead of 4 and you will findi it easier to handle and there it reduces or eliminates "laddering".[/quote]

There must be patterns like that... so you have a favorite that you use?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cyndyn, I really do think that you are very timid at knitting a pair of socks. Get yourself a basic sock pattern, and cast on and start to knit. You will see that it is not difficult at all. And if you dont care to knit socks, then knit something else. A great many knitting projects intimidate me and I just set them aside and after awhile, if it still gives me the same feelings, then I know it is not for me. Knitting is to be an enjoyable thing to do and it should be that way for every knitter.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I love my knitting!! I just tend to over think things and look for perfection. Your so right, I need to just get started. Everyone here on the forum is so helpful, I feel like I have lots of friends I can talk to and get help from.



5mmdpns said:


> Cyndyn, I really do think that you are very timid at knitting a pair of socks. Get yourself a basic sock pattern, and cast on and start to knit. You will see that it is not difficult at all. And if you dont care to knit socks, then knit something else. A great many knitting projects intimidate me and I just set them aside and after awhile, if it still gives me the same feelings, then I know it is not for me. Knitting is to be an enjoyable thing to do and it should be that way for every knitter.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cyndyn, once you cast on and start to knit, you know that when (and I know it will not be "if" ) you run into a problem, all your knitting friends here will be able to jump right in with all the solutions!! Dont hesitate to post the future questions!! The sock thing is just the beginning. You start with one stitch, and keep right on going. I tend to want to over analyze things myself and so I can understand what you are saying. But, there does come a time when you need to just start the knitting. When you get one stitch knitted, then just say "one stitch done, and now for the next one...." Chuckles and dont forget to bring your humor and good thoughts with you!!. Do post once you get some stitches going with your socks!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I find using 5 dpns instead of 4 easier too. For some reason the angle of the needles just is easier for me to pull tight and not have laddering. But I also like using small circular needles and using 2 circulars, haven't tried the magic loop YET! LOL

Just go for it, have fun!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I will let you know as soon as I get started!! Thanks for all the support.



5mmdpns said:


> Cyndyn, once you cast on and start to knit, you know that when (and I know it will not be "if" ) you run into a problem, all your knitting friends here will be able to jump right in with all the solutions!! Dont hesitate to post the future questions!! The sock thing is just the beginning. You start with one stitch, and keep right on going. I tend to want to over analyze things myself and so I can understand what you are saying. But, there does come a time when you need to just start the knitting. When you get one stitch knitted, then just say "one stitch done, and now for the next one...." Chuckles and dont forget to bring your humor and good thoughts with you!!. Do post once you get some stitches going with your socks!!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Barbara Ann do you have a favorite sock pattern using 5 dpns??

Also are you the one who was working on the Webs trip?? Still would love to do a Sat. trip up to Springfield to meet sometime.



Barbara Ann said:


> I find using 5 dpns instead of 4 easier too. For some reason the angle of the needles just is easier for me to pull tight and not have laddering. But I also like using small circular needles and using 2 circulars, haven't tried the magic loop YET! LOL
> 
> Just go for it, have fun!


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

Wendy Johnson has a great book too. Toe up, two circulars. Very pretty socks and well written book.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Me too, I'm really interested, working on dpn's right now, but would love to know other techniques. 
Thanks
Kaye


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess I'm weird, I like 4 better because it seems easier to handle for me. I'm using 5 right now and they are driving me crazy, they keep getting in my way, I didn't have that problem with the 4. Oh well, it's all good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a basic sock pattern that you can adjust to fit eight different sizes. It uses 5 dpns. It is one of my favorites and I dont always use a different contrasting color for my heels and toes.
http://www.doublediamondknits.com/free.html

This site also has a pullover knitted sweater, mittens, fingerless gloves, and baby booties. Enjoy.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a basic sock pattern that you can adjust to fit eight different sizes. It uses 5 dpns. It is one of my favorites and I dont always use a different contrasting color for my heels and toes.
> http://www.doublediamondknits.com/free.html
> 
> This site also has a pullover knitted sweater, mittens, fingerless gloves, and baby booties. Enjoy.


these look like easy to follow socks and mittens. I'm going to give them a try! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi 5mmdpns! Thanks so much for the pattern. With a little work I was able to get it copied and make the print big enough to read. I will read it over and if I have any question I will let you know. Making a road trip to Webs(big LYS) this week-end to shop, do you have a favorite sock yarn you use with this pattern?



5mmdpns said:


> Here is a basic sock pattern that you can adjust to fit eight different sizes. It uses 5 dpns. It is one of my favorites and I dont always use a different contrasting color for my heels and toes.
> http://www.doublediamondknits.com/free.html
> 
> This site also has a pullover knitted sweater, mittens, fingerless gloves, and baby booties. Enjoy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I like to use the Bernat Softee Baby yarns. They are a #3 weight and I use 2.75mm needles and go with the cast on of 56 stitches. Or I will use a #2 weight yarn and go with 3.00mm needles still using 56 stitches. I dont use the Kroy sock yarn because of the wool content -- I am very allergic to wool in all forms. (I have a wide size 8 foot).
My Mother loves the Kroy Sock Yarn. She goes with the 56 stitches, 3.00mm needles and the Kroy Sock Yarn. (I think it is #2 weight? I am not exactly sure. She doesnt like the #1 yarn weight for herself so I am thinking it is the #2 weight. Anyone else feel free to jump in with the correct weight of this yarn.)

I will also use this pattern for slipper socks but just go up over the ankle. For this I use #4 or 5 weight, and 4.00mm needles. I will cast on 48 or 56 stitches depending on how loose I want my slipper sock to be and if I intend to wear a pair of light socks in it. 

This pattern is so versatile and is very basic. You may knit the length of the leg any length you want or simply make some sockettes/summer ankle socks with this.

When you get to where you think you should decrease for the toes, try the sock on. If the top edge of the sock comes half way up your baby toe, then it is time to decrease and shape for the toes.

Good luck with this! And let us all know when your cast on is complete!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

jengmn said:


> Two at a time, two up, two circular needles. I like something with a pattern. Sounds like fun!
> 
> I read all my PMs and I'd like to open it up to the board.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Hi any news on the start of the KAL and what we might need?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't heard anything just yet. I keep watching.

Also as a side note, are you going up to Webs with the group that's gathering on Saturday? I'm TRYING to clear my schedule, but not sure I can.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I haven't heard anything just yet. I keep watching.
> 
> Also as a side note, are you going up to Webs with the group that's gathering on Saturday? I'm TRYING to clear my schedule, but not sure I can.


I know I was so looking forward to the KAL and getting supplies and stuff and it just seemed to die off.

Yes I'm catching a ride with Gillian, was hoping to meet you! Hope you get to clear your schedule!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

What time is everyone planning on going? I'm totally out of the loop because I didn't think I was able to do it, but I want to know just in case!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard anything just yet. I keep watching.
> ...


As I understand from the first post about the sock KAL, it does not start until August 15/11. At that time there will be everything posted. We will be doing three different styles of sock knitting.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going out of the country on the 11th. I was hoping to be able to take it along with me. I guess I'm gonna miss the first part of the knit along.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought that but don't we need time before it starts to get supplies? Also the 1st person who posted never, but I may be wrong, posted again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm going out of the country on the 11th. I was hoping to be able to take it along with me. I guess I'm gonna miss the first part of the knit along.


She did say that there will be one sock done with dpns, one sock done with magic loop, and the last one will be two socks at once on one circular. You should be able to start this at anytime. I am assuming that the magic loop sock will be the mate for the dpn sock?? which makes sense to me. I already know the dpn sock knitting as that as what I do all the time. But the other two methods I have never done so I am interested in those two. When I finish the current socks on my dpns, I think I will look up the Magic Loop on the youtube. I think it is called Judy's Magic Loop?? And of course the two at a time intrigues me very much.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> I thought that but don't we need time before it starts to get supplies? Also the 1st person who posted never, but I may be wrong, posted again.


She did repost and said that she will be away for awhile and will be looking at and reading through everyones' posts. She said too that she will be using this time away to organize the KAL. 
Typically the way the KAL starts is with the first post listing what pattern/s, what yarn/s, what method, and etc. So since it has not started yet (only the idea of the KAL has started) there is plenty of time for everyone. 
She also stated in another post that those who are familiar with the different styles of knitting, are pleasantly expected to help the ones not so familiar with those knitting methods.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Cyndyn said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that but don't we need time before it starts to get supplies? Also the 1st person who posted never, but I may be wrong, posted again.
> ...


Thanks 5mmdpns, I just don't want to miss it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Cyndyn said:
> ...


Chuckles, you have been waiting so long to knit up some socks, there is no way anyone here at KP will allow you to miss it!!!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Barbara Anne, I haven't heard but I think 12 noon we're meeting at Webs. There is a thread about it somewhere. As soon as I know more I'll let you know.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Cyndyn said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Glad to have you as a friend watching my back... cause I sure need the help!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can do dpn's. I love them. I also learned two circulars. Never have done magic loop, nor two at a time. And I don't know toe up. So I have lots to learn too!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I can do dpn's. I love them. I also learned two circulars. Never have done magic loop, nor two at a time. And I don't know toe up. So I have lots to learn too!!


I did start to knit the Houdini socks by Cat B. When I got to where the "leg" was to start, I just finished them off by turning them into a pair of insoles. They were great!! Nice soft insoles to fit into slippers, or boots. You can take them out and wash them. I used #4 weight for them.

I have only tried a bit of circular needles with socks and must admit that I didnt find them very interesting to do. Likely because, I had no one doing them with me. And the big thing was, what if I ran into difficulty?? I had no one to help me out. Now I have the KP knitters to help out!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I even like knitting socks on the 9" circulars. So small, but I really like those too!


----------



## Sierra Knitter (Jul 25, 2011)

I do exactly what you do. I love Magic Loop and never have the 2nd sock syndrome when I work this way. Buying the 2nd needle for the 2nd sock was a bit of an investment for me but well worth it. All my socks have sisters :thumbup:


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Sierra Knitter said:


> I do exactly what you do. I love Magic Loop and never have the 2nd sock syndrome when I work this way. Buying the 2nd needle for the 2nd sock was a bit of an investment for me but well worth it. All my socks have sisters :thumbup:


Did you have to get the needles for magic loop on line someplace.? I looked fo them at AC Mooreand Michaels and I was not able to find them
chags(Judy)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

An ordinary circular needle works. But good flexible cords are essential- without them it is so hard it can put you off. Tips are up to you depending on what you like. A time when the tool is essential. And you need a longer one- I find 80cm to be the best size for one sock (about 30 inch), but for two at a time need a bigger size. I use Addi and love them, but they are the only good cords I have been able to find over here so can't compare to the mide range available in other places.



Chags said:


> Sierra Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > I do exactly what you do. I love Magic Loop and never have the 2nd sock syndrome when I work this way. Buying the 2nd needle for the 2nd sock was a bit of an investment for me but well worth it. All my socks have sisters :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the two at a time on one needle. The first sock I made, I did one at a time using magic loop. Loved it and after I made the second sock, I tried the 2 at a time. It is great, once you get used to it. It is not as difficult as I thought it would be. I am now almost finished with my second pair and already planning my next pair. I even did a pattern on this one. I used DPNs on a baby hat, and they were ok, but I didn't have a lot of knitting to do on them. Don't think I would like doing socks on DPNs or 2 circs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love the two at a time on one needle. The first sock I made, I did one at a time using magic loop. Loved it and after I made the second sock, I tried the 2 at a time. It is great, once you get used to it. It is not as difficult as I thought it would be. I am now almost finished with my second pair and already planning my next pair. I even did a pattern on this one. I used DPNs on a baby hat, and they were ok, but I didn't have a lot of knitting to do on them. Don't think I would like doing socks on DPNs or 2 circs.


What length of circular do have for the two at a time? I think my circulars are just the 26" or 18" ones.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the two at a time on one needle. The first sock I made, I did one at a time using magic loop. Loved it and after I made the second sock, I tried the 2 at a time. It is great, once you get used to it. It is not as difficult as I thought it would be. I am now almost finished with my second pair and already planning my next pair. I even did a pattern on this one. I used DPNs on a baby hat, and they were ok, but I didn't have a lot of knitting to do on them. Don't think I would like doing socks on DPNs or 2 circs.
> ...


Magic loop requires one really long circular; using two circular needles for two socks (or two sleeves or one hat or whatever) one can use any size which will hold the stitches. Some writers recommend using circulars in two different lengths or colors. A common problem when learning to use two circular needles is to keep the proper set of stitches on each needle. Having two needles in the same size but in different lengths or colors helps resolve that issue.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think mine are 40 in. I did get some at Knit Picks that are 47 in. but they are 2s and 3s and I needed 1s. I got some really cheap at eneedles.com (I think that is the site) The cord has been flexible enough, but the point is more rounded and a sharper point would be better for fingering yarn. I have used them though.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the information about the circulars. I have only used the circulars for knitting back and forth with instead of long straights. I do find them easier to use than the straights when knitting because then the weight of the knitting is on your lap instead of on the ends of the straights. I have used two circulars for knitting small amigurumi toys in the round. I kept track of each needle because the circulars were two different lengths. I would think that the socks knit on two circulars would follow the same principle. I have much to learn and remember when doing this!! hehe, learning about knitting is the spice in my life!!


----------



## Sierra Knitter (Jul 25, 2011)

I use 40" Addi Turbo w/lace tips. They are available at my local yarn shop, By Hand Yarn, on facebook, and they will ship to you. They are under $20.00 US and worth every penny!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd like to take advantage of this but don't know what size or sizes I'll need for the KAL. As I look as sock patterns I see everything from 1 to 3...Hate to buy all of those until I know I want/need them. Hope we get a supply list soon! Tootsie'q


Sierra Knitter said:


> I use 40" Addi Turbo w/lace tips. They are available at my local yarn shop, By Hand Yarn, on facebook, and they will ship to you. They are under $20.00 US and worth every penny!


----------



## nancymain (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure if I officially signed up or not, but please count me in!


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going out of the country on the 11th. I was hoping to be able to take it along with me. I guess I'm gonna miss the first part of the knit along.
> ...


You must be thinking of Judy's magic cast on. You can find some good videos for this on utube. One of the best is Liat Gat who has close up videos of everything she teaches. She also has good videos of the magic loop 2 at a time toe up. She has about 200 knitting videos on Utube, so you won't have a problem finding what you want.
Betty


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Judy's magic cast on!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

agree----Liat Gat's videos are very good, very informative and easy to see specifics


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

eneurian said:


> agree----Liat Gat's videos are very good, very informative and easy to see specifics


Thanks to everyone who recommended these videos. I bookmarked them but havent watched them yet. :thumbup:


----------



## bkworm8it (Jul 18, 2011)

All my socks have been done either one at a time using magic loop or two at a time using magic loop. I'm looking forward to trying DPNs. 

It will be interesting to see if I still prefer magic loop to DPN when we are done


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Please don't kill me guys. I was sick and last week was my first week back at work.

What is going on? How is everyone?

Since I had issues we'll probably need a new start date.

I bought a whole bunch of sock books and the one I like best is this one. Tell me what you think?

It uses 1 40 inch needle instead of 2 24 inch.

http://www.amazon.com/Toe-Up-2-at-a-Time-Socks-ebook/dp/B004XJP9AU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1312820823&sr=8-5


----------



## bkworm8it (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow it comes in kindle format so I can take it anywhere with me  edit: easier to take everywhere with me that is 


Sorry to hear you've been ill. Glad to hear you are better!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad your feeling better!!!
I love her books! Let us know so we can get supplies and order the book!! Can't wait to get started!



xultar said:


> Please don't kill me guys. I was sick and last week was my first week back at work.
> 
> What is going on? How is everyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad you are back in the swing of thing, Xultar! I just ordered the book off of Amazon...Less than $9 for the Kindle variety and less than $12 for a used hard copy. Not bad! They also are selling sets of 40 inch bamboo needles for about $20. I dislike bamboo (or maybe just Clover bamboo) but I'm going to try them! I should have them soon and will 'critique' the needles! :wink:


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would be interested in this KAL as well. I have never participated in one so am not sure what all is involved.

When you say 2 at a time, is it by knitting one sock inside the other so that when finished you pull the inner sock out and have a pair?

I have only done 2 in 1 up to the heal. I then got a little lost. lol

Cant wait!
b.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

I was really hoping the pattern would be free; if we have to purchase a book I'm afraid I can't participate. It sucks, but having been unemployed for more than a year and a half, trying to raise a family of four on my hubby's social security, I just don't have extra to spend. Luckily, I have a huge stash to knit and spin from, so I'm sure I'll find something to knit!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Cherizac said:


> I was really hoping the pattern would be free; if we have to purchase a book I'm afraid I can't participate. It sucks, but having been unemployed for more than a year and a half, trying to raise a family of four on my hubby's social security, I just don't have extra to spend. Luckily, I have a huge stash to knit and spin from, so I'm sure I'll find something to knit!


I'd be glad to email or send you the pattern just PM me with your information.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cherizac said:


> I was really hoping the pattern would be free; if we have to purchase a book I'm afraid I can't participate. It sucks, but having been unemployed for more than a year and a half, trying to raise a family of four on my hubby's social security, I just don't have extra to spend. Luckily, I have a huge stash to knit and spin from, so I'm sure I'll find something to knit!


Yep, with so many free patterns on the internet there really is no reason to purchase a book that many of us can not afford to buy. You can find any sock pattern you want on the internet. There are too many other bills that need to be paid for me to purchase a knitting book right now. I also have no way of getting to a knitting store to purchase one. I live hours and hours away from the city. It is too far to go there and back in one day. I also have no $$ for a hotel. I have lots of yarn and lots of needles. I just need the pattern that the KAL will be using. I am sure that you could find one on the internet and post the web link. We can download and print it off.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

As I said I'd be glad to get a copy to anyone that needs it! Just let me know.



5mmdpns said:


> Cherizac said:
> 
> 
> > I was really hoping the pattern would be free; if we have to purchase a book I'm afraid I can't participate. It sucks, but having been unemployed for more than a year and a half, trying to raise a family of four on my hubby's social security, I just don't have extra to spend. Luckily, I have a huge stash to knit and spin from, so I'm sure I'll find something to knit!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> Cherizac said:
> 
> 
> > I was really hoping the pattern would be free; if we have to purchase a book I'm afraid I can't participate. It sucks, but having been unemployed for more than a year and a half, trying to raise a family of four on my hubby's social security, I just don't have extra to spend. Luckily, I have a huge stash to knit and spin from, so I'm sure I'll find something to knit!
> ...


Cyndyn, with the copyright laws as they are, you would be illegally reposting and sending the pattern you photocopy from the book. (I dont want you to get into any trouble). There really is no need to purchase a book when there are thousands upon thousands of free sock patterns on the internet. Such as the one I posted the web link for about the Basic Sock in 8 sizes for you. There are all sorts of patterns for two at a time, toes-up, cuff-down, or any manner of socks.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> Cherizac said:
> 
> 
> > I was really hoping the pattern would be free; if we have to purchase a book I'm afraid I can't participate. It sucks, but having been unemployed for more than a year and a half, trying to raise a family of four on my hubby's social security, I just don't have extra to spend. Luckily, I have a huge stash to knit and spin from, so I'm sure I'll find something to knit!
> ...


Cyndyn, I appreciate the offer, I really do. But I do not want to violate copyright. If someone works hard enough to get their work into print, they deserve the proceeds. I'm just starting out trying to sell a pattern, and I'd be devastated if someone were to be giving it out for free.

I must have two hundred sock patterns stored in my files; maybe I can find something similar to the method you all will use, and just follow along. I'm sure the chat will be informative and fun regardless!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry wasn't thinking!! Just wanted to be helpful but not take away from anyone. Maybe things will change and we can all be on the same pattern once things are started.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

xultar said:


> Please don't kill me guys. I was sick and last week was my first week back at work.
> 
> What is going on? How is everyone?
> 
> ...


I have a different reason for wanting a pattern available over the internet. This title is not available in Canada from Amazon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I hear you, Vgilles. This book is also not available at my library to even borrow for the pattern.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I won't purchase a new book either. I have tons, and tons of patterns from online that were free. Oh well.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I hear you, Vgilles. This book is also not available at my library to even borrow for the pattern.


Yup, checked there also. N/A.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

I really don't want to purchase a new book. Alas!!!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Cherizac said:


> I was really hoping the pattern would be free; if we have to purchase a book I'm afraid I can't participate. It sucks, but having been unemployed for more than a year and a half, trying to raise a family of four on my hubby's social security, I just don't have extra to spend. Luckily, I have a huge stash to knit and spin from, so I'm sure I'll find something to knit!


I will find a pattern or something online that goes through the same steps so you can follow along. Let me see what I can find and I will post in the thread and PM u to let you know.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

knitpick101 said:


> I really don't want to purchase a new book. Alas!!!


I will look online for a similar free pattern and I will PM you and post.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I won't purchase a new book either. I have tons, and tons of patterns from online that were free. Oh well.


I will look for a free pattern as well. Many of us have never knitted socks so we don't have any of that info.

I will post the info on the free pattern and matching you tube video later.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!

I will look for a free pattern that uses a similar technique and post the information online.

I will also look for you tube videos that use the same technique to go with the pattern.

This is my first attempt at socks. I don't have a knitting library yet as many of you already have. So, I understand if you already have sock books you don't want to buy another book.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

http://heidibearscreative.blogspot.com/2010/05/casting-on-for-two-gloves-or-socks-on.html
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_toes.htm
http://www.knitaddicted.com/files/MagicLoop.pdf
hope these help for the magic loop! the only way i do socks!


----------



## littlebit (Feb 24, 2011)

I also cannot afford to buy a pattern or book. I've been unemployed for 3 years and going to school full-time.


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

Thanks xultar, I also would like a free pattern on line. Have never made socks yet, and don't fell like buying a book as of yet. Thanks again Wendy


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi xultar, I already had the book but understand everyone's concerns. Just wanted to say thanks for all your work. 
Should we wait or order the things we need. Don't want to get ahead of things if we aren't settled.

quote=xultar]ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!

I will look for a free pattern that uses a similar technique and post the information online.

I will also look for you tube videos that use the same technique to go with the pattern.

This is my first attempt at socks. I don't have a knitting library yet as many of you already have. So, I understand if you already have sock books you don't want to buy another book.[/quote]


----------



## Leezy (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site. I have it saved so i can learn to do socks. Looks very easy to understand. Maybe i can learn socks after all!!
Edited: forgot to say that i would like to do this kal. Has there been a date yet of when to start and what pattern?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

The technique is a 2 at a time toe up that uses one LONG 40 in circular needle.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

xultar said:


> ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!
> 
> I will look for a free pattern that uses a similar technique and post the information online.
> 
> ...


try these from knitpicks
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Two_At_Once_Toe-Up_Sock_Pattern__D50417220.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Two_at_Once_Toe_Up_Magic_Loop_Socks_Pattern__D50631220.html
or this one
http://www.k1p1design1.com/lifestylesocks


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

marafish said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!
> ...


I like the last one about the lifestyle socks. It has been discussed before and has a video to go with it. I have the pattern printed off I have just never started it with the circular needle/s. :thumbup:
I also like the Two at Once Toe-Up Magic Loop Socks pattern. Nice diagrams that make sense to me anyways.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Perhaps our first attempt at sock could be done on DPN s and that way the cost could be kept low. I do not know the cost of 40 long loop needle. Just a thought
chags (Judy)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm open for any of the above suggestions. I have the book - just need to get the yarn and needles....so let me know which way is decided.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just happen to have the book, some yarn, and needles. I have used the book for the technique. You can use any sock pattern. There are plenty of free patterns around so I think you can still do the KAL without purchasing the book. I am such a visual learner, I use many types of media. I have ordered very cheap needles from a site called eneedles.com (I think) I have just ordered some from KnitPicks and I think they are reasonable. Since I knit my socks tighter, I got the metal needles. I bent my bamboo ones and they were the cheaper ones. Better bamboo may not create the same problem.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a book out that covers 3 different ways to do sox. Can't remember name right now... SO]meone out there know the one? It has MAGIC Loop, 2 circulars.]and, I think, toe up two at a time. Would be a great KAL given the popularity and addic]tiveness of sock.


Could that book be The Sock Workshop? I'm not sure....I am currently waiting for the book to come in the mail (a gift from another 'very sweet' KPer.)


----------



## Wendy J (May 1, 2011)

xultar, Is there a certain needle size that we have get other than 40 long?? Wendy


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Chags said:


> Glad to see all the interest in sock KAL! We had a great time doing Sweater KAL. I have NO idea on how to do sock, have been going to try them, need this kick in the butt to get going. Will be watching for details. Have looked for long circular needles inthe stores, and have not been able to find them. Perhaps will have to go on line to get them. I was hoping to get them at AC Moore when they have 50 per cent coupons.
> Chags (Judy)


Chags and others,
Amazon has a really cheap set of 40 inchers. They came today. Have a strong plastic smell at first, but are very flexible bamboos. Cost about $13 for a whole set of different sizes. Figured they'd be good for a newbie like me.
Sue


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a different reason for wanting a pattern available over the internet. This title is not available in Canada from Amazon. [/quote]

ditto, I am in Canada as well.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys found this what do you think? Online tutorial

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/printready/2mlsocksprint.htm


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oooh! this looks handy. 
I think I may even do some in worsted as a trial pair first.

Thanks for posting


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

xultar said:


> Hey guys found this what do you think? Online tutorial
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/printready/2mlsocksprint.htm


I knit my first pair of socks using this without help. I was a new knitter at the time. The pics are great and directions very clear.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

xultar said:


> Hey guys found this what do you think? Online tutorial
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/printready/2mlsocksprint.htm


This is a very very popular easy-to-learn site. Silver teaches very well and the concepts are such that they can be adapted for whatever pattern a person chooses.

Just a thought here, why dont we each decide on our own pattern and use this for our guideline, of course we would each check in and post on the KAL if we run into some difficulty. Then someone/s else with more experience in that sock technique could post back?

I am comfortable with dpn cuff down knitting, it is the circular needle knitting that I gives me "knitter's block". lol


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Wendy J said:


> xultar, Is there a certain needle size that we have get other than 40 long?? Wendy


Nope. you'll need stitch markers for sure. Also they say that it is best to knit on sock in one colour and the second sock in a different colour. It makes it easier to learn which sock is which.

OH!!! Also use WORSTED weight as the yarn for your first pair.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Chags said:


> Perhaps our first attempt at sock could be done on DPN s and that way the cost could be kept low. I do not know the cost of 40 long loop needle. Just a thought
> chags (Judy)


A lot of people really wanted to try a brand new technique. I want to learn to knit on DPNs myself.

Have you knitted on DPNs? Do you just want to do socks or would a hat or something else on DPNs be a good KAL?


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I think after reading everything I will wait for the DPNS KAL. I'll stay around and lurk but really also wanted to learn the DPNS first. On another post I am talking to I have told them what I'm working on so maybe that will keep me busy while you all learn the toe up 2 at a time ones.

If your thinking ...mittins on dpns are great to learn also.



xultar said:


> Chags said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps our first attempt at sock could be done on DPN s and that way the cost could be kept low. I do not know the cost of 40 long loop needle. Just a thought
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I learned to use dpn's by making a hat. It's great. Since, I've knitted hats and socks with dpn's. I think they are fun. I've also done socks with a 9" circular, and have done them with 2 circulars. Now I need the magic loop.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Am I too late to join in the KAL?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope, we haven't even started it yet!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I too am interested. I will keep an eye on this thread so I know what I need and when to start. This will be great fun as I've never done a KAL. Whhooo hooo...excitement!


Have you heard any news of the sock KAL....I wonder if I am too late to join?


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh cool ...so glad. I am eager to learn. I am almost finished a toddler "Top Down Raglan" which i am pleased with.
But socks, I really have all the supplies...and need a shove i think. And a prayer.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's not suppose to start until the 15th. But a pattern or technique have not been chosen yet. You are right on time!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Xultar said "The technique is a 2 at a time toe up that uses one LONG 40 in circular needle." She has also said this will be her first time knitting socks as well. She needs a little time before she gets the pattern narrowed down and posts the site link here.

Looking forwards to your choise/s for this Xultar. I have never done this technique either.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

xultar said:


> Wendy J said:
> 
> 
> > xultar, Is there a certain needle size that we have get other than 40 long?? Wendy
> ...


Ok, I don't understand why I would be knitting socks in 2 different colours. Are we not trying to do a real pair of socks or is this just a sample of how to knit using magic loop?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe it's so you get to learn the magic loop 2 at a time method. Then you can make them again and have 2 pair. The two colors is a learning tool.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I believe it's so you get to learn the magic loop 2 at a time method. Then you can make them again and have 2 pair. The two colors is a learning tool.


That is exactly what I am doing. Making a khaki and pink pair. Then I will make another khaki and pink pair.

I'll post more info later tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have tried this method a couple of times and would find myself tangling my yarn and knitting the wrong way etc. I am determined to try it and get it right (so this KAL is just what I want!) and had decided that next time I would try using two different colours. However it doesn't have to be two colours, it will simply make it easier to see which sock is which and which sock the yarn begins to. It does though mean enough yarn for two pairs, but that is not a problem for me. I could probably knit socks for a year before running out of sock yarn! But if you don't want to buy two lots of yarn you can do one. But you do need two balls- I am keeping my 50gm balls (which do 1 sock) for two at a time and the 100gm (which do 2 socks) for one at a time. 
I will not use worsted- it is a weight very hard to get over here and I wouldn't want to wear such thick socks. But worsted would be easier to work for many people, and would be a lot quicker. But I will just add extra stitches and adjust.



vgillies said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > Wendy J said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Like Darowil, I too, dont plan on using two different yarn colors nor will I use the worsted weight yarn. This is because I wont wear the ww yarn sock and since I am already comfortable knitting socks (on dpns) I will be using my usual yarn weight for the socks. I have a lot of these yarns already. So I will adjust my number of cast on stitches accordingly. Since I already have two socks without mates, I will make the mates to them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Even as a newbie at socks, I didn't use 2 colors. I think what has helped me the most is having a marker on the instep of the first sock I work. After I work the first sock, I move to the instep of the second sock, then to the bottom of the second sock, and last the bottom of the first sock. When I am back to my marker I know I have done one round. The yarns do get twisted, but I take care of this during exciting parts of the TV show I'm watching!


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

xultar said:


> Hey guys found this what do you think? Online tutorial
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/printready/2mlsocksprint.htm


I have to admit this looks a bit daunting for me. I think I'm going to find a good tutorial on knitting socks on dpn to start with. I've never knit socks before and there are days I have problems knitting dish cloths without getting confused. :-D


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

TeriK said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys found this what do you think? Online tutorial
> ...


It really isn't daunting. Step by step with photos. You'll be amazed at your results. You can do it! LOL.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't believe I did it. I said I was not, but I did. I ordered the damn book!! LOL

Oh well, I really want to learn magic loop 2 at a time toe up. And I also mentioned this at my knitting group last night and a very nice "young" girl offered to help if I got stuck as she does the socks constantly!

I must be out of my mind! I've got books and patterns like crazy. But decided I had to have this one too!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi TeriK.... I know exactly how you feel and that is what I'm going to do also. Starting a pair this week-end. Silver has a sock class on dpns that is very good and hopefully the KAL will do DPNS at some point.



TeriK said:


> xultar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys found this what do you think? Online tutorial
> ...


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Barbara Ann never enough books!! I wish I had someone to help but no one I know knits so I'm stuck!! It just seems too confusing for me to me to understand.



Barbara Ann said:


> I can't believe I did it. I said I was not, but I did. I ordered the damn book!! LOL
> 
> Oh well, I really want to learn magic loop 2 at a time toe up. And I also mentioned this at my knitting group last night and a very nice "young" girl offered to help if I got stuck as she does the socks constantly!
> 
> I must be out of my mind! I've got books and patterns like crazy. But decided I had to have this one too!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you can do it Cyndy. Perhaps we will get together and work on them together. I can help with the dpn's and 2 circs, I need to learn magic loop.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I really want too learn. I already have the book but it just seems so hard to understand..... it makes me feel very old!! Love your offer of help. Would enjoy getting together, maybe that will push me to do it. Aren't you on vacation .....???



Barbara Ann said:


> you can do it Cyndy. Perhaps we will get together and work on them together. I can help with the dpn's and 2 circs, I need to learn magic loop.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I leave tomorrow. So when I get back we will get together. If you are stuck, I can help you get unstuck. Before you know it, you will be knitting socks like crazy! They are addicting!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

That makes me feel better!! Thanks
For some reason I thought you were leaving today!! Have a wonderful time and I'll get working on the socks!!



Barbara Ann said:


> I leave tomorrow. So when I get back we will get together. If you are stuck, I can help you get unstuck. Before you know it, you will be knitting socks like crazy! They are addicting!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys, do you wanna start on the 22?

I'm looking for links to online patterns that may have videos and pictures attached for the toe up 2 at a time on a long circular needle method. A tutorial like this...http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/printready/2mlsocksprint.htm
----------

If some want to do the toe up 2 needle 2 at a time that is fine...post links to those too.

Also...post links to online tutorials for toe up on DPN...

I don't want it to be confusing. I think we should do one method at a time....but we should be able to get them in.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

xultar said:


> Hey guys, do you wanna start on the 22?


I'm ready! I have what I need, just waiting for the date. I get back from vacation on the 21st so that works for me!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

2 at a time, toe up, using magic loop is not as difficult as it sounds. You can do it. It is the only method I will be using. I don't like dpns that much and to me, using 2 needles would be more confusing. I used magic loop for my first sock, but did 1 at a time. I did the 2 at a time for my second pair. You can do it! I do feel like everyone should choose the method that works for them. So unless you want to learn a new method, stay with the one that suits you best!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

The 22 sounds great.... 
Will you be posting a pattern for the first one so we can get what is needed??
I have to go one at a time as I can get too confused.



xultar said:


> Hey guys, do you wanna start on the 22?


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

The 22nd sounds fine with me. I still need to get my knitting needles. Am going shopping tomorrow. Hope I can find what I need.

Barbara


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

How do we know what to buy if we're not sure what pattern we're using. Did I miss something??



knitpick101 said:


> The 22nd sounds fine with me. I still need to get my knitting needles. Am going shopping tomorrow. Hope I can find what I need.
> 
> Barbara


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> How do we know what to buy if we're not sure what pattern we're using. Did I miss something??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Cyndyn. I would like to have the pattern before I go shopping. 22nd is fine with me.


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

I found these tutorials for [email protected] a time toe up on one circular needle. Which one do you guys want to use or do you want to use them all.

http://www.tostetoes.com/twosocksoneneedletoeup.htm

http://www.mindseyeyarns.com/resources/patterns/toe_up_sock.htm

http://knitfreedom.com/beginner/free-pattern-beginner-toe-up-socks-for-magic-loop

Video - 




I think as long as we are using the same method it is cool.

I will probably use these as reference materials along with the books. Sometimes it takes 3 and 4 explanations from people before I figure something out.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

any will work for me!


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

OK guys. I'm gonna start drafting up the specifics of the Sock KAL for another thread tonight.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your hard work on this!! It's appreciated.



xultar said:


> OK guys. I'm gonna start drafting up the specifics of the Sock KAL for another thread tonight.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks. Can't wait.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I too would like to join the KAL. I had recently purchased Edie Eckman's How to Knit Socks Three Methods Made Easy, but have not had a chance to start any as yet.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

xultar said:


> I found these tutorials for [email protected] a time toe up on one circular needle. Which one do you guys want to use or do you want to use them all.
> 
> http://www.tostetoes.com/twosocksoneneedletoeup.htm
> 
> ...


There looks like enough variety there that surely I would understand one of them. The video sounds like a good idea for me. It is almost like having someone there to show me what to do.

So it looks like we need a set of 40-in #2 circular needles?


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> Hi TeriK.... I know exactly how you feel and that is what I'm going to do also. Starting a pair this week-end. Silver has a sock class on dpns that is very good and hopefully the KAL will do DPNS at some point.


Hi Cyndyn! I bit the bullet last night and ordered circular needles and sock yarn so I can learn the magic loop method. I've been watching the video Xultar sent the link for and it looks like I can do that...I'm gonna dive in and remember that it doesn't matter how long it takes me to learn this!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

OK they seemed to have talked me into it also. Waiting on the pattern and then will place an order. What kind of yarn and needles did you get?
Thanks maybe we can work together as I feel like it will take me a lifetime!!
I will have a second pair on dpns that I will start Saturday just to keep me going till we start the KAL, as I already invested in a book, wool and needles.



TeriK said:


> Cyndyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TeriK.... I know exactly how you feel and that is what I'm going to do also. Starting a pair this week-end. Silver has a sock class on dpns that is very good and hopefully the KAL will do DPNS at some point.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Count me in - I am interested in the toe down socks and also knitting two at once. I am fairly new to sock knitting. I am in Canada and found my worsted weight socks very nice for our 
cold winters! . Shirley in Canada


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> OK they seemed to have talked me into it also. Waiting on the pattern and then will place an order. What kind of yarn and needles did you get?
> Thanks maybe we can work together as I feel like it will take me a lifetime!!
> I will have a second pair on dpns that I will start Saturday just to keep me going till we start the KAL, as I already invested in a book, wool and needles.


I got tired of never having the right size or length circular needle, so I ordered the nickle plated interchangeable needles from knitpicks. I figured that way I could try out socks with any size that worked for me in the beginning. I ordered some acrylic fingering yarn from some place. I am allergic to wool and it seems like it was difficult to find anything sock weight that didn't have wool in it. I did pick up some #2 dpn needles last week and some sock yarn that is an alpaca blend and I might try that out this week while we wait for the class.

I also figured if I need to I can practice casting on and playing with the magic loop technique with a heavier weight yarn until I feel more confident about casting on and increasing.

We'll do it! Before we know it, we'll have magic loop socks!


----------



## mammolady (Apr 26, 2011)

In the same 'boat'. Would like to join in as well.


Schatzie said:


> Haven't been here all that long so I am totally clueless on how the KAL works, but would like to participate. What does one do to become a part of the activity? Thank you


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TeriK said:


> Cyndyn said:
> 
> 
> > OK they seemed to have talked me into it also. Waiting on the pattern and then will place an order. What kind of yarn and needles did you get?
> ...


I do sincerely wish you all the best with your alpaca blended yarn. I too have severe wool allergies but have never tried the alpaca. Please do let me know (pm is fine) on how you get along with this yarn. When I go into the city and get to Michaels I may just have to get some.

For my sock knitting I like Bernat's Baby Softee. It is a #3 weight yarn. I use a 2.75mm or a 3.00mm dpns for my socks. I have not ever had an issue with wearing these on my feet. My Mom likes the wool blend sock yarns and I have tried to wear them but they can maybe last 5 minutes on my feet before they drive me crazy.


----------



## kay susan (Jul 20, 2011)

I have printed off the patterns, checked on the needles in my "tool kit" and have the yarn. 

Thanks for all your help! I am looking forward to learning the magic loop technique and obtaining some confidence in starting at the toe end....


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

This will be my first attempt at socks. so I have no preferred technique. I'm anxious to learn this skill! can't wait. Just need to know what materials to get to be ready.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

> I do sincerely wish you all the best with your alpaca blended yarn. I too have severe wool allergies but have never tried the alpaca. Please do let me know (pm is fine) on how you get along with this yarn. When I go into the city and get to Michaels I may just have to get some.
> 
> For my sock knitting I like Bernat's Baby Softee. It is a #3 weight yarn. I use a 2.75mm or a 3.00mm dpns for my socks. I have not ever had an issue with wearing these on my feet. My Mom likes the wool blend sock yarns and I have tried to wear them but they can maybe last 5 minutes on my feet before they drive me crazy.


I will definitely let you know how I do with the alpaca. I was told alpaca is for those of us who can't do wool. I can remember my mom making me wear wool when I was a kid and hating it. It wasn't until I was an adult I realized I was allergic to it! I lived in Alaska for almost 15 years and people kept trying to get me to wear wool...no way! Like you, I can't wear it more than 5 minutes before it starts to feel like it has little glass pieces scratching away at my skin.

Besides...I live in So. California. Who needs wool? Cotton would be good, though!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi TeriK have you seen the new thread for the KAL??



TeriK said:


> > I do sincerely wish you all the best with your alpaca blended yarn. I too have severe wool allergies but have never tried the alpaca. Please do let me know (pm is fine) on how you get along with this yarn. When I go into the city and get to Michaels I may just have to get some.
> >
> > For my sock knitting I like Bernat's Baby Softee. It is a #3 weight yarn. I use a 2.75mm or a 3.00mm dpns for my socks. I have not ever had an issue with wearing these on my feet. My Mom likes the wool blend sock yarns and I have tried to wear them but they can maybe last 5 minutes on my feet before they drive me crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23781-1.html

The above link is the site postings for the sock KAL with all its details. Just in case someone missed it.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpns you are always a big help!!



5mmdpns said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23781-1.html
> 
> The above link is the site postings for the sock KAL with all its details. Just in case someone missed it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

TeriK said:


> > I do sincerely wish you all the best with your alpaca blended yarn. I too have severe wool allergies but have never tried the alpaca. Please do let me know (pm is fine) on how you get along with this yarn. When I go into the city and get to Michaels I may just have to get some.
> >
> > For my sock knitting I like Bernat's Baby Softee. It is a #3 weight yarn. I use a 2.75mm or a 3.00mm dpns for my socks. I have not ever had an issue with wearing these on my feet. My Mom likes the wool blend sock yarns and I have tried to wear them but they can maybe last 5 minutes on my feet before they drive me crazy.
> 
> ...


I do like cotton, but havent found any cotton that I would like to knit socks with for myself. Yup, I know all about that skin scratching stuff! Because of my fibermyalgia, I have to take antihistamines every night otherwise I cant live in my skin -- it feels like it is crawling from the inside if I dont. Lots of fabrics are not nice for me to wear! haha, always something....but now I can knit with stuff that doesnt affect my skin!!


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> Hi TeriK have you seen the new thread for the KAL??


I did, Cyndyn! I'm excited. I ordered my kindle version of the book and I'm going to read it over this morning. I'm still waiting on my circular needles from knitpics, but they said they sent them already so maybe I'll have them soon!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't remember did you order a set?? They don't have single needles in the larger 40" size.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> I can't remember did you order a set?? They don't have single needles in the larger 40" size.


I ordered a set of knitpicks nickle plated interchangeables and a 40" cable. Trying to get a 40" circular in the stores here is impossible. And I figured it was less expensive in the long run because I wouldn't have to keep buying different sized needles.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucky girl..... I ordered one from Webs today with my yarn. I went with the Addi Natura made of bamboo that they list in the book. Hope I like it. I wanted the turbo but the #5 needle was out of stock. Let me know what you think when you get them.



TeriK said:


> Cyndyn said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember did you order a set?? They don't have single needles in the larger 40" size.
> ...


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> Lucky girl..... I ordered one from Webs today with my yarn. I went with the Addi Natura made of bamboo that they list in the book. Hope I like it. I wanted the turbo but the #5 needle was out of stock. Let me know what you think when you get them.


I definitely will let you know about the needles. I've heard even the cheap ones are supposed to be good. I've been wanting a set for the last year and decided now was the time. I've never used the bamboo needles. One day I would like to try them!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I used the needles from eneedles.com for my first 2 pairs of socks. They were fine. The tip was a little more rounded than I would like. I have now bought the metal ones from KnitPicks so I will see how I like them. They are cheaper than Addis, but don't know if they are as good. Only use will tell!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a very old set of metal needles made by Bates. I just never liked connecting the cords and they never seemed to stay tight. Hopefully i will like this new one. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

xultar said:


> I found these tutorials for [email protected] a time toe up on one circular needle. Which one do you guys want to use or do you want to use them all.
> 
> http://www.tostetoes.com/twosocksoneneedletoeup.htm
> 
> ...


I'll be using the video from Knit Freedom, I just love the way she teaches! I've been doing magic loop for my socks, and I do them both at the same time, just on separate needles. I want to learn 2 AAT and see which I like best.

I did just buy the ebook version to read on my Nook and Galaxy tablet so surely I'll be able to keep up with someone!

For this project I'll be using worsted weight yarn so it'll go faster! I have my yarn and needles and have been watching the videos...I think I'm ready!


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

xultar said:


> I found these tutorials for [email protected] a time toe up on one circular needle. Which one do you guys want to use or do you want to use them all.
> 
> http://www.tostetoes.com/twosocksoneneedletoeup.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the last link. 
really want to get comfortable working two at a time with magic loop. 
For this I also want to learn the toe up method. 
Can't wait.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a book out that covers 3 different ways to do sox. Can't remember name right now... SO]meone out there know the one? It has MAGIC Loop, 2 circulars.]and, I think, toe up two at a time. Would be a great KAL given the popularity and addic]tiveness of sock.


Sensational Knitted Socks and More Sensational Knitted Socks by Charlene Schurch.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My favorite needles for socks are Brittany Birch 5" sock needles. They come in sets of 5. The company gives a lifetime warranty and will replace broken needles. They have done this for me many times.

You are fortunate if your LYS carries them. Otherwise, google for online stores where you can order them. They are the best! The short length makes it really easy to whiz through a sock...


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

I wouldlike to join the KAL. I found that it will start on the 22 of Aug. but I did ot find what pattern we will be useing. Ihave the book also. hubby bought it for me, about a year ago.So I really need to use it,but what pattern?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Rose said:


> I wouldlike to join the KAL. I found that it will start on the 22 of Aug. but I did ot find what pattern we will be useing. Ihave the book also. hubby bought it for me, about a year ago.So I really need to use it,but what pattern?


I believe if you read through the posts on that forum, the pattern of choise is listed. There is one from the book and several internet pattern site links too. Basically, the magic loop, two socks at a time, toe-up method is the technique that most are going with at this time for this sock KAL. But you are free to choose which sock knitting method to use for yourself, anyone is happy to help you out when you get stuck. Good luck with this. The pattern is in the book. If you go over to that forum, I am sure someone else who has the book will be sure to let you know which page it is on. 
This Sock KAL planning thread was just that -- a plan to get the Sock KAL started. It is now started and I guess the ones who are wanting to do this KAL, are on the other thread. Does this help you at all? It is all meant to be a learning experience for a new technique. I really dont have a desire to learn this technique but would like to learn the magic loop, cuff down, one sock at a time. I love to knit my socks on dpns and would like to know the other way. Learning new stuff is exciting! 

Here is the link for the sock KAL.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23781-1.html


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > There is a book out that covers 3 different ways to do sox. Can't remember name right now... SO]meone out there know the one? It has MAGIC Loop, 2 circulars.]and, I think, toe up two at a time. Would be a great KAL given the popularity and addic]tiveness of sock.
> ...


Wendy Johnson also uses all 3 in her book "Socks from the toe-up"


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > There is a book out that covers 3 different ways to do sox. Can't remember name right now... SO]meone out there know the one? It has MAGIC Loop, 2 circulars.]and, I think, toe up two at a time. Would be a great KAL given the popularity and addic]tiveness of sock.
> ...


Wendy Johnson also uses all 3 in her book "Socks from the toe-up"


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

engteacher said:


> I have never done a KAL and am very interested. I learned DPN from a video and magic loop via youtube and class so this would be good for me. As for books, I just bought 2-at-a-time socks by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. All the socks are top down.


I'm late getting on this thread and it is 21 pages long so I won't check to see if you already got a reply to this, but Melissa Morgan-Oakes has a second book out called "Toe-up 2-at-a time Socks.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hooray!! Needles got here in todays mail and book got here yesterday. I am now ready to go . Sure hope I can keep up. Knitting sox is on my bucket list. I have tried to no avail. Will do my best. Glad we can ask questions as we go.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Cherizac said:


> Cyndyn said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be glad to email or send you the pattern just PM me with your information.[/quote said:
> ...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

My choice is to do magic loop 2-at-a-time toe-up. Have done the others but got hopelessly tangled and confused on this one. I also will want to use Cat's Sweet Tomato heel, as the picking up stitches on the heel turn is my bug-a-boo. Hope someone else on this KAL will be using these techniques.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

In the beginning of the latest thread they listed 3 on line patterns and also the books pattern that they planned to use. This is the 1st thread I think there is a newer one out there..



msusanc said:


> Cherizac said:
> 
> 
> > Cyndyn said:
> ...


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Here it is.......



5mmdpns said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23781-1.html
> 
> The above link is the site postings for the sock KAL with all its details. Just in case someone missed it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And chaptern 2 page 17 is where we will start.



msusanc said:


> engteacher said:
> 
> 
> > I have never done a KAL and am very interested. I learned DPN from a video and magic loop via youtube and class so this would be good for me. As for books, I just bought 2-at-a-time socks by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. All the socks are top down.
> ...


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes as far as I know.......



knitgalore said:


> And chaptern 2 page 17 is where we will start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what size circular needle I need? I am having alot of trouble finding them around my place.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I downloaded a free pattern from knit forum, I think, . what should I do? just cast on and begin trying to stay even with all of you? this is my first try at socks! the pattern is 2at a time toe up on circulAr needles. Will that work?


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I haven't forgotten. I will be resting this weekend so I will have time to get stuff together for Monday!!!


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

What size in mm are the needles supposed to be?


Barbara


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Where is the sock KAL thread on the forum? I see by this thread that it started on 8/15. I would like to be included and see I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Where is the sock KAL thread on the forum? I see by this thread that it started on 8/15. I would like to be included and see I have some catching up to do.


This is going to start on the 22 of Aug


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Where is the sock KAL thread on the forum? I see by this thread that it started on 8/15. I would like to be included and see I have some catching up to do.


It actually begins on the 22nd, but here is the new thread with the supplies and such:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23781-1.html


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

TeriK said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the sock KAL thread on the forum? I see by this thread that it started on 8/15. I would like to be included and see I have some catching up to do.
> ...


Thanks so much. I had already ordered the book from Knit Picks but did not know it was the one we will use. It is not here yet so I also downloaded one of the free patterns with a tutorial. I will be ready. I am glad that I am not going to be behind. I have never done the magic loop so this will be very new. I have made socks with DPN's. I have also never done toe up or two at a time. Boy, I have a lot of learning to do.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks so much. I had already ordered the book from Knit Picks but did not know it was the one we will use. It is not here yet so I also downloaded one of the free patterns with a tutorial. I will be ready. I am glad that I am not going to be behind. I have never done the magic loop so this will be very new. I have made socks with DPN's. I have also never done toe up or two at a time. Boy, I have a lot of learning to do.


I've never done socks at all, so it will be fun and I'm sure I'll learn a lot! I ordered my book from amazon.com and have it on my kindle so I can refer to it from the comfort of my couch! I ordered interchangable needles and a 40" cable from knitpicks, which came in last week, but I haven't started the magic loop yet. I think I'll try the cast on today. I'm going to learn it with the video zultar posted. Have fun!


----------

